# How far away do you deliver your hay?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

How far do you deliver your hay to customers? Wondering, do we have anyone in the international market? Thanks.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Try to keep it local but people with money don't always live local lol. 2-300 miles usually.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

shiped 6 sample bales to saudia arabia last week - hope something comes of it - takes 4 weeks for container to get there.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

Most of our deliveries are within 20 miles of home. Last year we had quite a few shipments to the Southeast states when it was so dry. I have a feeling the rainfalls were kinder to them this year, but probably the higher road fuel costs are more likely the reason people are looking for hay closer to home.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We are fortunate enough to do most of our business locally...within a 100 miles or so with the majority below 50 miles.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Most of my hauls are within 50 miles, so many dairies and feedlots here nothing escapes the county really


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Most all my hay is delivered within 30 miles,and alot of that under 10 miles.Over the yrs I'm selling closer to home.Saves alot of time and expence.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

175 - 1500 miles.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

We don't deliver or load.

We sell our hay up to 200 miles away. If they come here we will sell them 1 bale or as many bales as they want. We price by the bale only. Approx 32 to the ton.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

30 miles is the farthest! Extra $0.50 per bale over 10 miles.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Farthest I deliver is about 60 miles away. As soon as I have to load it on a trailer its too far really.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Farthest I have delivered is app 15 miles. Now, ALL my squares the buyer pickes up outta the field. IF I sell any more rounds, they will pick them up here.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

I personally have delivered hay to Delaware, eastern shore of Maryland, all over in state of va. The furthest I've been in state was Tazewell va right at 300 miles from home. Internationally my hay has wound up in mideast. Port at abudabi in United Arab Emirates is where it entered then from there all over Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, etc. Takes a month for container to leave norfolk va and make it to the sandbox. I'm sure I misspelled abudabi don't think spell check is working on phone lol


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

I forgot about mushroom hay. I've made quite a few trips outside of Philadelphia to mushroom farms. Haven't sent any up since 2012 as price has been down since then. I can't go that far for $100-$110 ton hay.


----------

